# worried that i won't have treatment



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi everyone, i have posted my question on general chit chat but no one has replied yet so i was wondering if anyone could help me, i have treatment scheduling appt oct 12th and i will be egg sharing but now i am reading that ivf wales are cancelling all self funded patients, i have tried ringing the clinic on both numbers i have but they ring once and then the line goes dead so i really don't know what to do as i am worried that when i go for my appt they are  going to tell  that they can't treat me, i had my first appt in jan so for self funded it has been quite a wait considering lyndon's new clinic is already started treating people, any info would really help as i am really worrying over this.  thank you, sam.


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't help sorry but didnt want to read and run. The waiting is the hardest part of treatment. My first appointment was last Tuesday, next one 14th Sept and i dont know what happens after that......I am egg sharing at Shropshire and mid wales.

Hope someone can help you soon, just to put your mind at rest


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi sammy,  As a self  funded patient I found myself in the same position as u, my 1st appt was in april and had planning appt 16 aug, was also  wondering if they we still going to treat us, but it wasnt even mentioned and am now booked in for ec on 11 oct.  Easier sed than done I know, but try not 2 worry am sure they wud hav contacted u by now otherwise. x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks both of you, but i might just drive down and see if i can have a quick chat with jodie if possible, thanks again, sam.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Sam

Driving down sounds like a good plan if you can't reach them on the phone - at least it should put your mind at rest. I'd be very surprised if they said that they wouldn't treat you now though as your name's in the book. 

Hope you get an answer soon 

Sam x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks sam, i wouldn't have thought they would not treat me now as i was matched with a recipient in july so it would be two people who would get let down.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sammy i know its a worry for you but im pretty sure as long as you have an appointment and the fact you have been matched means you will cycle

i know what its like to worry over the weekend/bank hol but im sure all will be ok


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks kara, i will try my best to get in touch with someone tuesday just for reassurance, thanks for the support all of you as it is a great help, sam. hope everyone  else doing ok.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sam, did you manage to get hold of anyone to confirm treatment? I hope all is ok xxxxxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

no marie not yet with working i haven't had time to drive down but i sent a letter to the clinic for someone to contact me, thanks for asking good luck for your upcoming treatment.


----------

